# Figuracce al Parlamento europeo



## Mari' (16 Dicembre 2010)

*Lite tra Sonia Alfano e Licia Ronzulli “Vajassa”. “Ti querelo” *


Da Strasburgo l’eurodeputata dell’Idv Sonia Alfano accusa il governo italiano di avere legalizzato la corruzione. La collega del Pdl cerca di interromperla, urlando dall’altra parte dell’aula. “Le vajasse sono anche al Parlamento europeo?”, chiede Alfano. E così l’epiteto sdoganato in Italia dal ministro Mara Carfagna per apostrofare Alessandra Mussolini arriva in Europa.

 Alfano sta tenendo un discorso in aula. Accusa il governo italiano di avere ottenuto la fiducia con i voti di parlamentari di opposizione avvicinati dalla maggioranza “con promesse di ricandidature e soldi”. Ronzulli sbotta una prima volta, cerca di interrompere la rivale. Ma Alfano prosegue: “Stai zitta, perché non sei al Parlamento italiano. Shut up, si sta parlando di violazioni di diritti fondamentali. Nulla di nuovo in casa del corruttore Berlusconi”. Ronzulli continua a urlare dall’altro lato dell’emiciclo. E’ a questo punto che viene paragonata a una “vajassa”, cioè una donna di bassa condizione sociale o peggio. E viene anche zittita dal presidente di turno dell’Europarlamento: “La smetta di parlare. Il suo atteggiamento non è appropriato, non può continuare a interrompere. Rispetto”. E poi ancora: “Questa è l’ultima volta che glielo dico. Se si alza di nuovo e interrompe la sessione, le chiederò di lasciare l’aula. E’ abbastanza chiaro?”. Ma Ronzulli non ci sta: si sente offesa e minaccia querela contro Sonia Alfano.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZR6i35NoCKU


http://www.ilfattoquotidiano.it/201...no-e-licia-ronzulli-vajassa-ti-querelo/82267/


----------



## Sterminator (16 Dicembre 2010)

Le colleghe baresi della ronzulli, hanno dichiarato ai magistrati che a villa certosa era lei che le smistava nelle stanze...

E' arrivata l'ora di fare l'appello delle mignotte/vajasse??....

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## aristocat (16 Dicembre 2010)

Mi dispiace che Sonia Alfano, finora simbolo di un'Italia coraggiosa che affronta il volto oscuro della Mafia italiana a viso aperto, in _questo_ discorso non è stata capace di fare altro che lanciare il sasso e nascondere la mano, acuusando l'attuale Governo - che ha sicuramente molti limiti, ma per esempio nessuno può permettersi di dire che non è derivato dalla volontà democratica del popolo - di infamie che non si è certo data la pena di dimostrare.

Mi pare, questo sì, un atteggiamento mafiosetto. Se accusi qualcuno di violare "diversi articoli della Carta dei Diritti Fondamentali", devi anche dire _quali e perchè_. Le allusioni e i sottintesi mafiosetti - come quelli della Alfano -  non fanno bene alla politica tout-court.

La Ronzulli non è stata un capolavoro di galateo parlamentare, ma in fondo la sua è una reazione da "pasionaria" che può trovare un suo fondamento

ari

PS. una nota frivola ma neanche troppo. Il look stesso della Alfano, così leopardato variopinto e ingioiellato, è mooolto cambiato rispetto ai suoi esordi in politica ....a me non piace :condom:


----------



## Mari' (16 Dicembre 2010)

Ari  ma che ca**o dici  ... Sonia Alfano  << Le allusioni e i sottintesi mafiosetti>> ... ma ti rendi conto 

http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sonia_Alfano

http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Beppe_Alfano  :ira:


E Lucia Ronzulli la <<pasionaria>> :mrgreen: :rotfl::rotfl:meglio ridere va :rofl::rofl:


<<La nota frivola>> non la commento ... MAH!



PS vabbuo', andiamo avanti ...


----------



## aristocat (16 Dicembre 2010)

*democrazia "sommaria"?*

Marì, capisco e rispetto le convinzioni politiche di chi stima la Alfano, io stessa ho premesso che fino ad oggi in cui ho visto quella clip, la consideravo un simbolo della lotta alla mafia.

Ma non esiste da nessuna parte - tantomeno in un'istituzione "sacra" come quella del PE - che lei o altri possano sparare a zero contro terzi, lanciando accuse faziose in aria senza fornire prove di quanto si dice.

Qualche esempio, nel caso "Alfano"? Eccone qualcuno:

1- che il nostro Governo opera in "costante violazione di decine di articoli della Carta dei Diritti Fondamentali" senza dire _quali articoli_

2- che "il ns Governo è sostenuto da un Parlamento eletto in maniera antidemocratica"--> dove sono le prove di questa grave "sparata"? il voto espresso liberamente dai cittadini "pro asse di destra" per lei non conta?

3 - "il governo corrompe Parlamentari di opposizione": a quali sentenze di condanna, di quale Tribunale, fa riferimento la Alfano? Ops, nessuna ....:blank:

4- "Anche qui ci sono le vajasse": è più vajassa una persona che - più o meno impulsivamente - fa sentire la propria indignazione [anche se non autorizzata] contro delle accuse fantasiose e strumentali, oppure chi, da una pedana del PE, lancia dei pesanti j'accuse senza alcun sostegno di prove?

E' questo quello che si chiama fare politica seria, senza beceri propagandismi?

Chi ha fatto veramente la figuraccia nel PE?

A voi l'ardua sentenza :mrgreen:.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (16 Dicembre 2010)

aristocat ha detto:


> Marì, capisco e rispetto le convinzioni politiche di chi stima la Alfano, io stessa ho premesso che fino ad oggi in cui ho visto quella clip, la consideravo un simbolo della lotta alla mafia.
> 
> Ma non esiste da nessuna parte - tantomeno in un'istituzione "sacra" come quella del PE - che lei o altri possano sparare a zero contro terzi, lanciando accuse faziose in aria senza fornire prove di quanto si dice.
> 
> ...


1. *Se è vero *che il governo Italiano opera in "costante violazione di decine di articoli della Carta dei Diritti Fondamentali", non è importante quali siano. Soltanto violarne uno sarebbe sufficiente per escludere l'Italia dall'Europa e dalle Nazione Unite.

2. e 3. *Se è vero *che il voto di fiducia è stato raggiunto in base a "con promesse di ricandidature e soldi", è stato di fatto antidemocratico ed è corruzione.

Resta da verificare se le accuse siano vere. Per mia opinione, sono accuse abbellite e il peggio non si sa ancora. Era una grattatina in superficie.


----------



## aristocat (16 Dicembre 2010)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> 1. *Se è vero *che il governo Italiano opera in "costante violazione di decine di articoli della Carta dei Diritti Fondamentali", non è importante quali siano. Soltanto violarne uno sarebbe sufficiente per escludere l'Italia dall'Europa e dalle Nazione Unite.
> 
> 2. e 3. *Se è vero *che il voto di fiducia è stato raggiunto in base a "con promesse di ricandidature e soldi", è stato di fatto antidemocratico ed è corruzione.
> 
> Resta da verificare se le accuse siano vere. Per mia opinione, sono accuse abbellite e il peggio non si sa ancora. Era una grattatina in superficie.


E la questione del Parlamento italiano non eletto democraticamente? Dov'è il rispetto per chi ha votato alle elezioni [e non per l'Opposizione]?
Cioè, prima di parlare, specie con quella ufficialità, secondo me la Alfano doveva avere abbondanza di prove e fatti alla mano... "Solo" questo.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (16 Dicembre 2010)

Non trovo affatto negativo che questa figuraccia si sia manifestata nel Parlamento Europeo. Finalmente si sta muovendo qualcosa a favore della popolazione.

La frase più importante del breve discorso non è stata citata nel testo: che *la popolazione non sia in grado di scegliere un governo diverso*. L'abbiamo discusso poco tempo fa, qui nel forum. E ha raggiunto il governo Europeo. Almeno a parole.


----------



## Sterminator (16 Dicembre 2010)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Non trovo affatto negativo che questa figuraccia si sia manifestata nel Parlamento Europeo. Finalmente si sta muovendo qualcosa a favore della popolazione.
> 
> La frase più importante del breve discorso non è stata citata nel testo: che *la popolazione non sia in grado di scegliere un governo diverso*. L'abbiamo discusso poco tempo fa, qui nel forum. E ha raggiunto il governo Europeo. Almeno a parole.


Giovanni, al parlamento europeo, come in tutto l'estero, conoscono perfettamente e meglio degli italiani, la nostra situazione....

e tu sei teutonico e dovresti sapere che la dignita' e' altro e quella manco sa dove sta di casa...

e poi li si' rappresenta il mercato comune, mica il mercato del pesce come piace tanto alla ronzulli o alla mussolini...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Quibbelqurz (16 Dicembre 2010)

aristocat ha detto:


> E la questione del Parlamento italiano non eletto democraticamente? Dov'è il rispetto per chi ha votato alle elezioni?
> Cioè, prima di parlare, specie con quella ufficialità, secondo me la Alfano doveva avere abbondanza di prove e fatti alla mano...


Sono certo che l'ha. Non si può permettere di accuse di questa entità senza nulla in mano. Ma un discorso nel PE dura 3 minuti contati con orologio Svizzero e martello Tedesco. Non c'era tempo fisico per le prove.

Ma è importante che il governo sappia che ci sono problemi di terra terra. Anche per comprendere altri fattori di maggiore importanza.

Un difetto tipico è di pretendere prove quando l'esposizione delle prove serve per zittire una persona e non farla finire. E' il problema che scatena le risse nei nostri Parlamenti ed è una misera testimonianza di non essere in grado di comunicare.

Le persone che si trovano nel governo, dovrebbero esserci di esempio, ma con l'esempio che ci danno, ci troviamo in condizione di non votare, perché di fatto non sappiamo quale partito o gruppo di persone ci potrebbe risollevare dal problema che è costituito dal governo attuale stesso: continua corruzione, sfruttamento delle risorse comuni in forma di sprechi, allineamento delle strategie politiche in modo che non vi siano differenze.

La politica è importante, e chi se ne fa carico, dovrebbe farla nel bene, non in culo, dell'intera popolazione. E soprattutto non in solo favore a chi gli ha dato il voto. E' un problema generale, non solo Italiano. Ma siamo noi a cambiarlo o meno.

La realtà è che fin quando c'è la minestra in tavola, nessuno penserà mai a fare qualcosa di prima mano. E quando gli manca il cibo nel piatto, prende e va a sparare il vicino, per rubargli quel che forse ha. Ed è lì che si sbaglia. Quando c'è crisi, bisogna togliere il problema. Il nostro problema è il governo. Bisogna rifarlo tutto, con nuove persone e con diritti che vanno poco al disopra di qualunque altro cittadino, proprio come lo garantisce la costituzione. Alla lettera.

Dobbiamo toglierci di testa di fare come ci pare perché "fin quando mangio non mi interessa cosa succede".


----------



## Quibbelqurz (16 Dicembre 2010)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Giovanni, al parlamento europeo, come in tutto l'estero, conoscono perfettamente e meglio degli italiani, la nostra situazione....
> 
> e tu sei teutonico e dovresti sapere che la dignita' e' altro e quella manco sa dove sta di casa...
> 
> ...


 E' importante che un Italiano abbia esposto il problema al PE. Sappiamo bene che gli altri sanno, ma non sappiamo ciò che dovremmo invece sapere noi.

Qui siamo vicino a una crisi paragonabile agli anni '30. Povertà, crisi economica a tutti i livelli. Mancanza di libertà politica. Corruzione. Governo opaco.

Dietro le quinte, a livello mondiale, si sta preparando la destra estrema. Si prospettano radicali cambiamenti ...


----------



## Mari' (16 Dicembre 2010)

Per me la Sonia Alfano si e' comportata benissimo, punto.  :up:


----------



## Sterminator (16 Dicembre 2010)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> E' importante che un Italiano abbia esposto il problema al PE. Sappiamo bene che gli altri sanno, ma non sappiamo ciò che dovremmo invece sapere noi.
> 
> Qui siamo vicino a una crisi paragonabile agli anni '30. Povertà, crisi economica a tutti i livelli. Mancanza di libertà politica. Corruzione. Governo opaco.
> 
> Dietro le quinte, a livello mondiale, *si sta preparando la destra estrema*. Si prospettano radicali cambiamenti ...


non passano....ci siamo gia' vaccinati e so' stati sderenati gia' una volta....si finirebbe l'incompiuta del '45 bloccata da Palmiro......

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Quibbelqurz (17 Dicembre 2010)

Sterminator ha detto:


> non passano....ci siamo gia' vaccinati e so' stati sderenati gia' una volta....si finirebbe l'incompiuta del '45 bloccata da Palmiro......
> 
> :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


L'estrema destra passa (sempre) nei momenti di crisi, perché promettono cambiamenti che sono stati realizzati nel passato. cambiamenti che il popolo chiede e che nessuno governo "normale" può dare.

L'estrema destra è sinonimo di dittatura.


----------



## Sterminator (17 Dicembre 2010)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> L'estrema destra passa (sempre) nei momenti di crisi, perché promettono cambiamenti che sono stati realizzati nel passato. cambiamenti che il popolo chiede e che nessuno governo "normale" può dare.
> 
> L'estrema destra è sinonimo di dittatura.


Ma dai non esagerare, io questo pericolo non lo vedo proprio....ci sono troppi "osservatori"!


----------



## Quibbelqurz (17 Dicembre 2010)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Ma dai non esagerare, io questo pericolo non lo vedo proprio....ci sono troppi "osservatori"!


Il peggio della crisi sta ancora per arrivare. Io vorrei che mi sbagliassi, ma ho imparato a interpretare i segnali, grazie ai quali ho sopravvissuto finora più che bene.

La miseria che si allarga non resta inosservata: oggi la gente va nei grandi maggazini per guardare, per scaldarsi e per passare una giornata tutto sommato piacevole fra tutte le cose che non si possono permettere. I negozi piccoli sono deserti, gli sguardi delle commesse desolati, (da noi spesso in giubotto per risparmiare sul riscaldamento).

C'è chi ha soldi e li da in prestito agli amici a tasso zero e fondo perduto per evitare loro il fallimento. Stanno lavorando giorno e notte, ma non riescono a cavare un ragno dal buco. Loro non hanno più nulla nel piatto se non la speranza che migliori. Ma in realtà, non migliora; peggiora!

La mia piccola realtà si manifesta in mille punti del paese in modo analogo. Regge fin quando non si estingue anche la nostra fonte di guadagno.

Guarda, che io sono ottimista, lo sono sempre stato. Nel mio ottimismo vedo che, dovessero scomparire tutte le possibilità in cui metto le speranze, sarò libero di andare dove mi pare, senza che qualcuno mi possa dire che io non abbia tentato tutto ciò che era in mio potere.


----------



## contepinceton (17 Dicembre 2010)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Il peggio della crisi sta ancora per arrivare. Io vorrei che mi sbagliassi, ma ho imparato a interpretare i segnali, grazie ai quali ho sopravvissuto finora più che bene.
> 
> La miseria che si allarga non resta inosservata: oggi la gente va nei grandi maggazini per guardare, per scaldarsi e per passare una giornata tutto sommato piacevole fra tutte le cose che non si possono permettere. I negozi piccoli sono deserti, gli sguardi delle commesse desolati, (da noi spesso in giubotto per risparmiare sul riscaldamento).
> 
> ...


Quante Verità.
Vero l'estrema destra funziona così, proprio come dici...
Ha bisogno di un personaggio catalizzatore e il gioco è fatto.


----------



## contepinceton (17 Dicembre 2010)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> L'estrema destra passa (sempre) nei momenti di crisi, perché promettono cambiamenti che sono stati realizzati nel passato. cambiamenti che il popolo chiede e che nessuno governo "normale" può dare.
> 
> L'estrema destra è sinonimo di dittatura.


Ha sempre avuto buon gioco quando la borghesia è in ginocchio.


----------

